# Predict the Record for January - Dissonance WINS! Again. Not rigged



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*JANUARY *
Sun, Jan 2 @Sacramento 9:00 PM L
Wed, Jan 5 vsLos Angeles Lakers 10:30 PM L
Fri, Jan 7 vsNY Knicks 10:30 PM *ESPN* L
Sun, Jan 9 vsCleveland 8:00 PM *NBA TV * W
Tue, Jan 11 @Denver 9:00 PM L 
Wed, Jan 12 vsNew Jersey 9:00 PM W
Fri, Jan 14 vsPortland 10:30 PM W
Mon, Jan 17 @NY Knicks 1:00 PM W
Wed, Jan 19 @Cleveland 7:00 PM W 5-4
Fri, Jan 21 @Washington 8:00 PM *ESPN*
Sat, Jan 22 @Detroit 7:30 PM 
Mon, Jan 24 @Philadelphia 7:00 PM 
Wed, Jan 26 vsCharlotte 9:00 PM 
Fri, Jan 28 vsBoston 10:30 PM *ESPN*
Sun, Jan 30 vsNew Orleans 8:00 PM

No need to go game by game, just choose a record. Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest without going over.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

15-0 123 for the high

Strike that. Make it 0-15 and 114 for the high. These guys stink. Outside of Hill and Nash, we got nothing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

You're probably right before. No need for high score lol


8-7, 131 pts.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I for sure thought I was going to win a bet with my friend who said that the suns were not going to win 44 games this year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

bump.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Maybe I'll just quit doing this.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Normally, I'd fight you on this, but the Suns suck so bad atm, that the fair weather fans aren't here to make this thread worthwhile.

9-6. High score of 129.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dissonance said:


> Maybe I'll just quit doing this.


Bump.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

8-6. High of 124.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Basel said:


> 8-6. High of 124.


Basel forgot how to add. Lmao ^_^


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Bah, I just noticed this. For what it's worth, that was supposed to be 8-7.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

You still lost. With a high of 129 and a record of 8-7, Dissonance wins (his guess was 8-7 high of 131).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I won again? Woot.


Should I do Feb and on, or just scrap this?


I know I haven't been making game threads. Motivation hasn't been there.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dissonance said:


> I know I haven't been making game threads. Motivation hasn't been there.


The Suns suck. I wouldn't have motivation either.


----------

